# Hello TAM



## Ram81 (Sep 22, 2020)

Hi TAM I am a father of two and engaged to me married to the mother of my children. I will call her my wife though because nothing else really describes what she means to me. I’m in my late 30’s and have a good career. I love my family, my kids are great and I love my wife deeply but like many of you we have our issues. I’m hoping that you all might have some helpful insights and maybe I’ll be able to help some of you. After all I have learned a lot of lessons the hard way lol.


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

I read your other post as well. Sorry you have found yourself here under these circumstances.

Remember one thing, this will only change when your gf decides to change.


----------



## C.C. says ... (Aug 1, 2020)

Hi. Welcome.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Welcome.


----------

